# Fake Gucci Watch? Your advice Please!!!



## chucktheaggie (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello,
Picked up this watch marked Gucci- Swiss. Please see pictures. Watch is marked Gucci, Swiss - BUT opened up the movement and it says "Elemex" Japan. I know this must be an obvious one considering it says "Swiss" on the outside, but the movement is marked Elemex Japan - But a quick Yes or No on it's authenticity would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you for your time and trouble!!!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What do you expect to find in your Jacques Lemans or Gucci ? High end movements ?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I say fake, Gucci quartz is either Ronda or ETA, in 2001 Gucci started using the Peseux 7001 for the '5600'. Gucci is not a schlock brand.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

stuffler said:


> What do you expect to find in your Jacques Lemans or Gucci ? High end movements ?


Surely if it says Swiss it should be a Swiss not a Japanese movement?


----------



## chucktheaggie (Nov 16, 2015)

Case closed. Thank you everyone for your advice and comments. Very much appreciated!


----------

